# شرح التصدير بصيغة stl و غيرها ببرنامج ARTCAM



## ابو بحـر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا شرح مبسط لتصدير الأعمال من برنامج الآرت كام لفتحها بغير برنامج الشرح عبارة عن كتاب الكتروني من تأليفي و انا جاهز لأي استفسار .
و لا اطلب الا الدعاء و كل شخص استفاد من شرحي ارجوا ان يترك بصمة برد لطيف يعرفني به عن نفسه
من هنا تحميل الكتاب 
http://www.zshare.net/download/69663980b3ea63f0/
​


----------



## ابو بحـر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

و هذا الكتاب ارفعه مرة ثانية لمن يعاني من مشكلة عدم استقبال اللغة العربية 
http://www.zshare.net/download/69748278e2d9d508/


----------



## kabuhmood (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل واشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله الف الف خير . 
سؤال مبتدى الارت كام يقوم بالحفر بنفسه ام نقوم بتصدير الملف الى امتداد ثم نقوم بعمل الحفر على برناج اخر .


----------



## ابو بحـر (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



kabuhmood قال:


> جاري التحميل واشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله الف الف خير .
> سؤال مبتدى الارت كام يقوم بالحفر بنفسه ام نقوم بتصدير الملف الى امتداد ثم نقوم بعمل الحفر على برناج اخر .


تحياتي لك الملف الناتج بعد التشغيل و التسييف بالصيغة المناسبة يكون جاهز للحفر بمجرد تحميله بكف الماكينة طبعا بالبرنامج الخاص بهذا الكف و لا تحتاج اي برنامج آخر 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة لله و بركاته


----------



## kly73 (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي استاذ ابو بحر اولا يتم تحميل الكتاب لكن لا يعمل لدي عند فتحه.
ثانيا هل بمكان تصدير من البرنامج ملف g-code.
ثالثا هل بمقدور برنامج الارتكام من تشغيل ماكنة cnc مصنعه محليا.


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي استاذ ابو بحر اولا يتم تحميل الكتاب لكن لا يعمل لدي عند فتحه.
> ثانيا هل بمكان تصدير من البرنامج ملف g-code.
> ثالثا هل بمقدور برنامج الارتكام من تشغيل ماكنة cnc مصنعه محليا.


اولا حمل الكتاب من هذا الرابط 

 *و هذا الكتاب ارفعه مرة ثانية لمن يعاني من مشكلة عدم استقبال اللغة العربية 
http://www.zshare.net/download/69748278e2d9d508/*​

ثانيا الملف الناتج بعد التشغيل هو g-code 
ثالثا هذه المسألة لازمها تجريب اصنع ملف و سيفه بعدة انواع من الصيغ و جرب لربما اشتغلت شي صيغة و طبعا الإحتمال كبير لنجاح التجربة و لكن لم تعرفني على حالك و في اي دولة مصنعة الماكينة و برنامج الكف ما اسمه ممكن اقدر افيدك


----------



## amgamgamg (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... انا عندي ماكنة cnc نوع Morbidelli Author 600 ايطالية الصنع
هل من الممكن ان استفيد من برنامج الارت كام ؟؟؟ حيث ان امتداد البرامج التي تعمل على الماكنة هو pgm.؟؟
ارجو الفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> السلام عليكم .... انا عندي ماكنة cnc نوع morbidelli author 600 ايطالية الصنع
> هل من الممكن ان استفيد من برنامج الارت كام ؟؟؟ حيث ان امتداد البرامج التي تعمل على الماكنة هو pgm.؟؟
> ارجو الفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


يا اخي لا يعمل هذا البرنامج على ماكينتك الا اذا كان نسخة اصلية ثمنها 9000 دولار اما النسخ المجانية لا تخرج هذه الصيغة راسل شركة الماكينة و اسال عن الطريقة


----------



## kly73 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي ابو بحر تم التحميل.
انا من العراق واختصاصي مدرس الالكترونيك وقد قمت بتصنيع نموذج مصغر لماكنة cnc ولكن معلوماتي قليلة في برامج التي تشغل مثل هيك ماكنات وكذلك برامج التصميم . لذلك اخي ابو بحر اريد ان اعرف هل بمقدور برنامج الارتكام او غيره ان يقوم بدور المصمم والمشغل في ان واحد .


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> مشكور اخي ابو بحر تم التحميل.
> انا من العراق واختصاصي مدرس الالكترونيك وقد قمت بتصنيع نموذج مصغر لماكنة cnc ولكن معلوماتي قليلة في برامج التي تشغل مثل هيك ماكنات وكذلك برامج التصميم . لذلك اخي ابو بحر اريد ان اعرف هل بمقدور برنامج الارتكام او غيره ان يقوم بدور المصمم والمشغل في ان واحد .


نعم ممكن ان تصمم و تخرج و لكن التخريج عادي لا يوجد به عدة احتمالات اما التخريج ببرنامج ال power mill هو تخريج احترافي فييه العديد من الخيارات و طرق خاصة للتخريج بشكل احترافي 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## im alive (23 فبراير 2010)

الملف مبيفتحش انا حملت كل الينكات ومافيش فايدة وجربت كذا برنامج pdf


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



im alive قال:


> الملف مبيفتحش انا حملت كل الينكات ومافيش فايدة وجربت كذا برنامج pdf


يا غالي الرابط شغال و انا جربته اليوم الاربعاء 24\2\ الساعة 11.45 مساء


----------



## khfiras (15 مارس 2010)

شكراً أخي العزيز على مجهودك وجاري التحميل


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور اخي عبد انشاء الله تكون استفدت من شرحي


----------

